# was joggt ein Achtjähriger da mitten in der Nacht herum



## gvergara

Hallo,

Ich möchte Bescheid wissen, ob diese Verwendung von _was _im Sinne von _wieso _ganz normal in umgangssprachlichem Deutsch ist, oder ob das eher zu dem speziellen literarischen Stil vom Autor gehört. Kontext: Ein Junge läuft um die Stadt herum. Abend. Sehr spät. Er fühlt sich glücklich, weil die Straßen menschenleer sind. Auf einmal sieht er zwei Frauen, und dann noch ein Kind. Der Junge fängt an, sich irritiert zu fühlen.

_Ich war völlig irritiert. Die Frauen waren wahrscheinlich auch irritiert und haben sich gefragt, *was* joggt ein Achtjähriger da mitten in der Nacht herum._

Danke im Voraus,

Gonzalo


----------



## Sowka

gvergara said:


> ob diese Verwendung von _was _im Sinne von _wieso _ganz normal in umgangssprachlichem Deutsch ist


Meiner Meinung nach ist das ein ganz normaler umgangssprachlicher Gebrauch.
_
Was kramst du denn so im Schrank herum? Hast du etwas versteckt?
Was lachst du denn so dreckig? Findest du den Witz von unserem Chef etwa gut?_


----------



## elroy

Sowka said:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist das ein ganz normaler umgangssprachlicher Gebrauch.


  Volle Zustimmung.

Ich empfinde eine Nuance zwischen "was" und "wieso". Im Gegensatz zu "wieso" hat "was" einen Beigeschmack von "ein normaler Mensch würde das nicht tun".


----------



## gvergara

Und auf einmal habe ich mich gefragt, warum das konjugierte Verb _joggt _nicht die allerletzte Satzstellung hat.  Ideen?


----------



## elroy

Hier wird die Frage an sich angegeben, also die eigentlichen Wörter genau in der Reihenfolge, wie sie die Frauen gesprochen hätten: "Was joggt...?".  Stell Dir da einfach Anführungszeichen vor.


----------



## Sowka

elroy said:


> einen Beigeschmack von "ein normaler Mensch würde das nicht tun".


Ja, genau. Das hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen: Dieses "was" drückt Missbilligung aus.


----------



## bearded

Sowka said:


> ein ganz normaler umgangssprachlicher Gebrauch


Meiner Meinung nach nicht nur umgangssprachlich.
_Mein Sohn, was birgst du so bang dein Gesicht? _(aus Goethes 'Erlkönig').
Der Gebrauch von 'was' anstelle von ''warum/wieso'' scheint bereits klassisch gewesen zu sein.


----------



## Sowka

gvergara said:


> haben sich gefragt, *was* joggt ein Achtjähriger da mitten in der Nacht herum


Durch diese wörtliche Wiedergabe der Frage wird der missbilligende Ton der Frage lebendig gehalten. Würde man diese umformulieren in indirekte Rede, dann ginge der Ton nach meinem Empfinden sehr verloren.



bearded man said:


> Meiner Meinung nach nicht so umgangssprachlich.
> _Mein Sohn, was birgst du so bang dein Gesicht? _(aus Goethes 'Erlkönig').
> Der Gebrauch von 'was' anstelle von ''warum/wieso'' scheint bereits klassisch gewesen zu sein.


Ich denke, *heutzutage* ist dieser Gebrauch umgangssprachlich. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass im professionellen Bereich so gesprochen oder geschrieben würde (und auch der _Erlkönig_ spricht ja im familiären Kontext  und muss zudem das Metrum beachten).


----------



## Kajjo

gvergara said:


> Ich war völlig irritiert. Die Frauen waren wahrscheinlich auch irritiert und haben sich gefragt, *was* joggt ein Achtjähriger da mitten in der Nacht herum.


Das ist prinzipiell halbwegs normale Ausdrucksweise und überregional üblich. Das Verb "joggen" passt hier nicht, aber "was" ist OK, siehe unten.



gvergara said:


> ob diese Verwendung von _was _im Sinne von _wieso_


Hier geht es nicht im Kern um "wieso?", sondern schon um die Frage "was?". Standardsprachlich sind zum Beispiel folgende Wendungen:

_Oh Gott, was habe ich nur getan?
Was machst du gerade?
Was hat das damit zu tun?
Was hat er da zu suchen?
_


gvergara said:


> Ich war völlig irritiert. Die Frauen waren wahrscheinlich auch irritiert und haben sich gefragt, was joggt ein Achtjähriger da mitten in der Nacht herum.



Umgangssprachlich wirkt dieser Satz überwiegend aufgrund des seltsamen _was_-Satzes. Hier hätte in der Tat auch ein _warum_ oder _wieso_ gepasst, aber das liegt mehr daran, dass das Verb "joggen" als Prädikat zu "was" sehr unüblich ist und wieder einmal die seltsame Ausdrucksweise des Autors reflektiert.

 Die Frauen fragten sich, was ein kleiner Junge um Mitternacht auf der Straße zu suchen hat.
 Die Frauen fragten sich, was ein kleiner Junge um Mitternacht auf der Straße joggt.

Abgesehen vom unpassenden Verb "joggen" ist "was" aber in Ordnung. Hätte der Autor noch "zu joggen hat" geschrieben, wäre immerhin die Analogie besser ersichtlich. Oder vielleicht "was... joggend auf der Straße macht". Aber "was er joggt" ist schon merkwürdig.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Abgesehen vom unpassenden Verb "joggen"


Sehr unpassend, da intransitiv!  'Was' ist daher kein Akk.-Objekt. Es steht anstelle von 'warum/wieso' mMn.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded man said:


> Sehr unpassend, da intransitiv! 'Was' ist daher kein Akk.-Objekt. Es steht anstelle von 'warum/wieso' mMn.


Sagen wir mal so: Weil _joggen_ so unpassend ist, kann man das "was" sich am ehesten schönreden als Ersatzform für "wieso". Ich denke aber, der Autor hat mal wieder idiomatische Wendungen durcheinandergebracht und wir sollten eher das "joggen" korrigieren als das "was" zurechtbiegen.

_...was ein kleiner Junge um Mitternacht auf der Straße zu suchen hat.
_
Das wäre idiomatisch gewesen. Oder aber "warum ein Junge... joggt". Nicht aber die Mischung. Das ist das Problem.


----------



## Sowka

Ich stimme Kajjo zu, dass "joggen" eine etwas eigenartige Wortwahl ist an dieser Stelle.

Aber die Verwendung von "was" anstelle von "wieso/warum" ist nach meinem Empfinden umgangssprachlich absolut gebräuchlich. Und danach wird in diesem Thread gefragt. Wenn man also das Verb "joggen" etwa durch "rennen" oder "laufen" ersetzt, ergibt sich für mich sofort ein umgangssprachlich vollkommen gebräuchlicher Satz:

_Was rennt der denn um diese Zeit noch auf der Straße herum?_

Mir ist noch eingefallen, dass dieses "was" nicht nur Missbilligung ausdrücken kann, sondern auch Anteilnahme. Es hat für mich also einen deutlich stärkeren emotionalen Gehalt als "wieso" oder "warum". Beispiel aus meiner Kindheit:
_
Was guckst du denn so traurig? Hast du dir wehgetan?
_


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded man said:


> Sehr unpassend, da intransitiv! 'Was' ist daher kein Akk.-Objekt.


Sowkas Verb in_ "Was lachst du denn so dreckig?"_
ist auch intransitiv, aber der Satz ist trotzdem vollkommen idiomatisch. Daran (am intransitiven Verb) ist also nichts auszusetzen.


Sowka said:


> Wenn man also das Verb "joggen" etwa durch "rennen" oder "laufen" ersetzt, ergibt sich für mich sofort ein umgangssprachlich vollkommen gebräuchlicher Satz:


Sogar "herumjoggen" stört mich nicht; warum sollte dieses Verb nicht passen, wenn er wirklich joggt? < ... >


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

gvergara said:


> Ich möchte Bescheid wissen, ob diese Verwendung von _was _im Sinne von _wieso _ganz normal in umgangssprachlichem Deutsch ist,



Entgegen evtl. anderslautender Aussagen: 

*Ja! *Es ist ganz normal, hier umgangssprachlich _was_ zu verwenden. 

_Was joggt ein Achtjähriger mitten in der Nacht auf der Straße?_ implying _Was hat ... auf der Straße zu suchen?_.


----------



## gvergara

Kajjo said:


> Das ist prinzipiell halbwegs normale Ausdrucksweise und überregional üblich. Das Verb "joggen" passt hier nicht, aber "was" ist OK, siehe unten.
> [...]
> Abgesehen vom unpassenden Verb "joggen" ist "was" aber in Ordnung. Hätte der Autor noch "zu joggen hat" geschrieben, wäre immerhin die Analogie besser ersichtlich. Oder vielleicht "was... joggend auf der Straße macht". Aber "was er joggt" ist schon merkwürdig.





bearded man said:


> Sehr unpassend, da intransitiv!  'Was' ist daher kein Akk.-Objekt. Es steht anstelle von 'warum/wieso' mMn.


Ich frage mich noch, warum ihr das verb (herum)joggen in diesem Fall so unpassend findet... Der Junge joggt eigentlich, ohne ein bestimmtes Ziel zu haben (also, herum). Könntet ihr mir das erklären, bitte? Danke im Voraus,

Gonzalo


----------



## bearded

gvergara said:


> Ich frage mich noch, warum ihr das verb (herum)joggen in diesem Fall so unpassend findet... Der Junge joggt eigentlich, ohne ein bestimmtes Ziel zu haben (also, herum). Könntet ihr mir das erklären, bitte? Danke im Voraus,


Ich schrieb 'unpassend' im Sinne von ''den üblichen Grammatikregeln nicht entsprechend'', weil das Verb 'joggen'  intransitiv ist.  Man kann laut Grammatik ''du joggst etwas'' nicht sagen, und daher - nach denselben Regeln -  ''was joggst du'' auch nicht fragen.  Dass man es trotzdem - sowohl in der Verganheit (siehe #7) wie auch umgangssprachlich heutzutage - tut/tat, zeigt meiner Meinung nach, dass ''was'' in diesen Ausdrücken kein Akkusativ-Objekt, sondern einen Ersatz für Fragewörter wie ''warum'' oder ''wieso'' darstellt.
Ein passendes Verb nach 'was'  - anstatt joggen - wäre z.B. das transitive ''suchen'', wie oben suggeriert (was hat ein 8-jähriger..zu suchen?.


----------



## Sowka

gvergara said:


> Ich frage mich noch, warum ihr das verb (herum)joggen in diesem Fall so unpassend findet... Der Junge joggt eigentlich, ohne ein bestimmtes Ziel zu haben (also, herum). Könntet ihr mir das erklären, bitte? Danke im Voraus,



Ich denke so: Natürlich passt "herumjoggen" von der Grammatik her genauso wie "herumrennen" an dieser Stelle passen würde. In dem Falle fungiert "was" als umgangssprachliche Form von "warum" oder "wieso", und alles hat seine Ordnung. 

Warum schrieb ich dann weiter oben, dass ich "herumjoggen" für eine seltsame Wortwahl halte?

1) Weil der missbilligende Ton des "was" nicht gut mit dem neutralen und recht spezifischen Verb "joggen" zusammenpasst. Hier wäre ein Verb wie "herumrennen" von der allgemeinen Stimmung her passender.

2) Weil es meiner Lebenserfahrung widerspricht, dass ein Achtjähriger "joggt". Die achtjährigen Kinder, die ich kenne, laufen, rennen, tollen herum, gehen -- aber Joggen, das kontrollierte, mäßige Laufen zum Zwecke der Gesundheit, liegt nach meiner Beobachtung nicht in ihrem Spektrum.

Aus diesen Gründen "stört" mich das Verb in diesem Satz. Aber ich kenne natürlich den weiteren Zusammenhang nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Wir haben aber die Abwandlung "herumjoggen". Hierdurch erhält es die Bedeutung "ziellos". (Im Gegensatz zu "_um den Wohnblock herum_ joggen".)
"Herumjoggen" in diesem Sinne entgeht dem "kontrollierten, mäßigen" Laufen. Es ist eher zielloses sporadisches Herumlaufen mit hektischen Bewegungen, als die physiotherapeutische Bewegungsform.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Wir haben aber die Abwandlung "herumjoggen".


Schön und gut, Hutschi, aber idiomatisch ist das nicht wirklich. Man kann es sich irgendwie schönreden, aber man kann auch einfach sagen: Unüblich. Und genau das hilft der Fragestellerin wahrscheinlich am meisten. Sie hat jetzt verstanden, was es bedeutet, aber sie kann auch dazulernen, dass "joggen" eben nicht üblich ist in so einem Kontext. Immerhin würde sie selbst mit so einer Verwendung auffallen und bei Deutschlernenden würde man es als Fehler empfinden und nicht wie bei diesem Autor hier schönreden.


----------



## Hutschi

Wichtig ist aber auch der Unterschied zwischen "joggen" und "herumjoggen". Während "joggen" standardsprachlich etabliert ist, ist "herumjoggen" umgangssprachlich und hat, das ist bedeutsamer, zugleich eine andere Bedeutung.
Der Autor schreibt im deutlich zu sehenden umgangssprachlichen Register. Das war aber klar.
(Wie ich, wenn ich sage, wir brauchen da nicht drumrumreden.)
Es geht im Beitrag nicht um _joggen_, sondern um _herumjoggen_.
Für mich klingt es überhaupt nicht irritierend. Es ist etwas strenger, als "herumtollen", was eher mit "spielen" zusammenhängt. Alle von Dir erwähnten Varianten "laufen, rennen, tollen herum, gehen" können es nicht ersetzen, weil sie alle andere Bedeutungen haben.


_Ich war völlig irritiert. Die Frauen waren wahrscheinlich auch irritiert und haben sich gefragt, *was läuft* ein Achtjähriger da mitten in der Nacht.
Ich war völlig irritiert. Die Frauen waren wahrscheinlich auch irritiert und haben sich gefragt, *was rennt* ein Achtjähriger da mitten in der Nacht.
Ich war völlig irritiert. Die Frauen waren wahrscheinlich auch irritiert und haben sich gefragt, *was tollt* ein Achtjähriger da mitten in der Nacht *herum*. _(passt noch am ehesten)
_Ich war völlig irritiert. Die Frauen waren wahrscheinlich auch irritiert und haben sich gefragt, *was geht* ein Achtjähriger da mitten in der Nacht._

Zumindestens benötigen die Verben "herum".

Es geht mir nicht um "schönreden".
_... was rennt ein Achtjähriger da mitten in der Nacht. _
enthält viel weniger Kritik als:
_... was joggt ein Achtjähriger da mitten in der Nacht herum. _

Unbestritten ist, dass es sich um einen Neologismus handelt.
Die Wortwahl charakterisiert zusätzlich die Redenden. Das darf man auch nicht vergessen.
Am besten passt als Ersatz vielleicht:
_... was muss sich so ein Achtjähriger da mitten in der Nacht herumtreiben._

Ich empfinde das aber als sprachliches Register schon zu hochgestochen für die Situation, zu "technisch".


----------



## Kajjo

Für mich funktioniert "herumjoggen" nur sehr bedingt. Joggen ist eben, wie Sowka richtig beschrieben hat, eine ganz besondere Art der sportlichen, gesundheitlichen Bewegung. Es ist nicht einfach nur Herumrennen oder Herumlaufen. Der Autor ist wie immer "bemüht witzig" und zweckentfremdet ein Wort. Man versteht, was er meint. Es ist aber ungewöhnlich. Das ist nicht nur umgangssprachlich, sondern quasi irgendwie konstruiert. Ich bleibe dabei, man kann das witzig finden, man darf aber auch einfach den Kopf schütteln, wieso ein paar seltsam verwendete Vokabeln plötzlich toll sein sollen.

Das "herum-" trägt ja in all diesen Zusammensetzungen die gleiche Konnotation bei. Es geht nicht darum, ob "herum-" passt oder was es aussagt -- das haben wir verstanden, Hutschi, wir sind nicht auf den Kopf gefallen -- sondern es geht darum, ob "-joggen" passt. Das tut es nicht wirklich, sondern allenfalls scherzhaft zweckentfremdet. Wie gesagt, man versteht es als "herumrennen", aber mit Joggen im engeren Sinne hat es hier absolut gar nichts zu tun. Und wieder zerreden wir einen Punkt, der eigentlich allen sonnenklar ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke nicht, dass es scherzhaft ist, sondern eher zornig. Und ich denke, dass es nicht unbedingt mit dem Sport zu tun hat. Wenn doch, dann trägt "herum" zum pejorativen Charakter bei.
Für mich klingt es nicht ungewöhnlich. Es klingt wie eine Abneigung gegen joggen und zugleich gegen sich nachts draußen bewegende Kinder.
Hier würde aber weiterer Kontext ausschlaggebend sein.

PS:
Ein Junge läuft um die Stadt herum. Abend. Sehr spät. Er fühlt sich glücklich, weil die Straßen menschenleer sind. Auf einmal sieht er zwei Frauen, und dann noch ein Kind. Der Junge fängt an, sich irritiert zu fühlen.

Es gibt einen anderen Punkt:

Der Junge läuft um die Stadt herum - wenn das Laufen im Stile "Joggen " erfolgt, könnte es auch heißen:

_Ein Junge joggt um die Stadt herum. _ ...
Dieser Teil wäre dann völlig standardsprachlich. Das "herum" hat nichts mit dem "herum" im gedachten Gedanken der Beobachter zu tun. Es kann sich aber so vermischen, dass der Junge in dem gedachten Zitat tatsächlich den Sport meint.

Der Junge denkt also letztlich: _"Warum denken die nur so schlecht von mir."_
Und hierbei werden alle Wortbildungsregeln der Standardsprache eingehalten. Die Regel "herum+Verb" ist noch aktiv.

Sowka:


> 1) Weil der missbilligende Ton des "was" nicht gut mit dem neutralen und recht spezifischen Verb "joggen" zusammenpasst. Hier wäre ein Verb wie "herumrennen" von der allgemeinen Stimmung her passender.


Das Verb "herumjoggen" hat einen missbilligenden Ton, "joggen" dagegen tatsächlich nicht.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ich denke nicht, dass es scherzhaft ist, sondern eher zornig.


Vom Autor soll es coole Sprache sein, und das durch scherzhafte Verwendung eines an sich unpassendes Wortes.

Innerhalb des Romans ist der Sprecher natürlich zornig. Du musst hier die beiden Ebenen klar unterscheiden.


----------



## gvergara

Wenn jemand findet, dass das, was ein anderer Mensch macht, lächerlich und/oder albern ist. Und wenn diese Person noch dazu Kritik ausdrücken und diesen Menschen verspotten will, ist es im Deutschen wirklich so unüblich, eine solche spöttische Wortwahl? Im Spanischen tun wir das schon, darum klingt mir das Verb _(herum)joggen _in diesem Fall nicht besonderes unpassend. Zum Beispiel, wenn wir uns lachen wollen über einen Arbeiter, der immer wieder da faul herumsitzt, könnten wir zu einem Kollegen so etwas sagen wie _Schau mal, der Prinz braucht sich zu erholen. Du weißt, er steht ja unter so viel Stress_.


----------



## Kajjo

gvergara said:


> darum klingt mir das Verb _(herum)joggen _in diesem Fall nicht besonderes unpassend


Hm, ich glaube Sowka und ich stören sich einfach daran, dass _Joggen_ eine sehr genaue Bezeichnung für sportliches Laufen ist und eben nicht einfach nur Fortbewegung bedeutet. Würde da "herumrennen" oder "herumlaufen" stehen, wäre es viel idiomatischer und korrekter. Der Autor wollte nur wieder mal ein ungewöhnliches Wort verwenden und wie so oft erscheint das halt nicht allen "cool und toll", sondern uns eben "seltsam und unpassend". 

Ein Jogger bewegt sich eben anders als jemand, der einfach nur geht, rennt, läuft, springt, tobt, schlendert, latscht, trottelt und so weiter. Ich finde, Deutsch bietet ein ungemein großes Vokabular, um eine Art von Bewegung sehr genau und treffend zu beschreiben. Mir tut es regelrecht weh, wenn ein Autor dann ein unpassendes Verb aussucht, nur weil das vermeintlich cooler ist. Ist es nicht. Ist einfach nur dämlich, wenn du mich fragst.


----------



## elroy

Könnte es nicht sein, dass hier tatsächlich _Joggen_ gemeint ist, dass gerade das ein wichtiger Grund der Verwunderung der Frauen darstellt?

1.) Achtjährige _joggen _in der Regel gar nicht.
2.) Wenn man überhaupt _joggt_, tut man das in der Regel nicht nachts.

Die Kombination also aus 1.) und 2.) könnte durchaus zu Verwunderung führen.


----------



## Sowka

elroy said:


> Könnte es nicht sein, dass hier tatsächlich _Joggen_ gemeint ist, dass gerade das ein wichtiger Grund der Verwunderung der Frauen darstellt?
> 
> 1.) Achtjährige _joggen _in der Regel gar nicht.
> 2.) Wenn man überhaupt _joggt_, tut man das in der Regel nicht nachts.
> 
> Die Kombination also aus 1.) und 2.) könnte durchaus zu Verwunderung führen.


Ja, das könnte sein. Deshalb schrieb ich ja oben (in #17, sinngemäß): "Ich finde diese Wortwahl spontan seltsam, aber ich kenne ja den weiteren Zusammenhang nicht". Es könnte durchaus sein, dass sich im Rahmen der Geschichte eine Logik ergibt, die wir hier bloß nicht sehen können, weil wir isolierte Sätze betrachten.

Aber so, für sich genommen, wirkt die Wortwahl auf mich eben: Seltsam.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Könnte es nicht sein, dass hier tatsächlich _Joggen_ gemeint ist, dass gerade das ein wichtiger Grund der Verwunderung der Frauen darstellt?
> 
> 1.) Achtjährige _joggen _in der Regel gar nicht.
> 2.) Wenn man überhaupt _joggt_, tut man das in der Regel nicht nachts.
> ...


Ich glaube, dass "herumjoggen" eine andere Bedeutung hat als "joggen".
"Herumjoggen" verträgt sich nicht mit der "normalen" Definition von "joggen".

Es bedeutet eher "herumtrotten" oder "herumlaufen". Das Wort allein drückt schon Befremden aus.

_Der Junge denkt, die Frauen dächten in kritisierender/befremdeter Art darüber nach, warum er hier wohl so in der Nacht herumirren/herumtrotten würde.

Damit, mit dieser kleinen Änderung




			Könnte es nicht sein, dass hier tatsächlich *Herumjoggen*  gemeint ist, dass gerade das ein wichtiger Grund der Verwunderung der Frauen darstellt?
...
		
Click to expand...


_
würde es ja tatsächlich Verwunderung bzw. Befremden darstellen.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ich glaube, dass "herumjoggen" eine andere Bedeutung hat als "joggen"


Ja, das glaube ich auch. Der Autor wendet viele Wörter und Idiome absichtlich etwas anders an (Alter Schwede > Alter Finne), Hauptsache anders und cool und witzig. Mir geht das unglaublich auf den Geist, aber das ist natürlich subjektiv. Wenn anderen das gefällt, ist das doch in Ordnung.


----------



## Alemanita

_Rumjoggen_ beziehungsweise _herumjoggen _wird ziemlich häufig in der heutigen Sprache verwendet, z.B. hier
Stilecht: Sportlich gestylt
oder hier
Berlin Charlottenburg
(in Berlin kann man rumsitzen, rumschlendern, rumjoggen und rundumwandern)
Einzelkritik Bayer Leverkusen Bundesliga Fußball, 14. Spieltag Saison 2014/2015 - sportal.de
(der Kommentar eines Sportsfreundes: ein stürmer sollte an durchschlagskraft und torgefahr gemessen werden,nicht an sinnlosen rumjoggen..)
etcetera ad libitum.

Vielleicht hat der Autor ja tatsächlich dem Volk aufs Maul geschaut, als er seinen 14 Jahre alten Protagonisten dies sagen ließ, und er tat dies noch nicht einmal in der saloppen Version "rumjoggen" sondern in der korrekten, "herumjoggen".
Für mich ist die Lektüre von _Tschick_ immer wieder ein Genuss.


----------



## JClaudeK

Ich hab mal nachgeschaut, um den Kontext zu sehen. Es ist die Rede (in einem Flashback)  von zwei Kindern, die in der Nacht von einem meckernden Rentrer verfolgt werden, der ihnen mit der Polizi droht, weil sie abends  in einem Gerstenfeld gespielt hatten.
In dem Text kommt mehrmals "laufen" oder "rennen" vor. Dass der Autor später "(herum)joggen" verwendet, zeigt, dass er absolut nicht "cool und witzig" sein will, sondern wahrscheinlich, dass er damit u.A. Wiederholungen vermeiden wollte. Außerdem passt "herumjoggen" m.E. sehr gut zu der ganzen surrealistischen Szene. :

aus dem Feld *rausgerannt*
Maria war klug und ist *zu unserem Block hin*, ich bin aber *in die andere Richtung*
bin ich schließlich *in die entgegengesetzte Richtung* (weg vom Rentner) gelaufen. Ich bin *über die Felder* und dann Hogenkamp *rein*, weil ich dachte, ich könnte vielleicht mal *ganz außen rum*.
Ich blieb nicht stehen und *rannte und rannte*. ... Dann *im Dauerlauf durch* die Lönstraße, .... ein *Riesenumweg*, [...]  aber *laufen* konnte ich damals wie ein Weltmeister. Und plötzlich gefiel es mir ganz gut, wie ich durch die menschenleere Welt *lief*.
Ich sah auf der ganzen Welt niemanden, und da sah ich plötzlich zwei Frauen.  Die hockten auf der Treppe vor dem China-Restaurant, [...] Die eine schluchtze und schrie: "Ich geh da nicht rein. ..." .... Und im Vordergrund *joggte* ein Achtjähriger *vorbei*. _Ich war völlig irritiert. Die Frauen waren wahrscheinlich auch irritiert und haben sich gefragt, was joggt ein Achtjähriger da mitten in der Nacht herum, _und wir haben uns einen Moment lang in die Augen gesehen, sie schluchzend und ich *joggend*.

<...>


----------



## Kajjo

< .... >
Was _herumjoggen_ angeht, sieht man mal wieder, wie wichtig Kontext ist. Deine Beispiele, Alemanita, waren übrigens allesamt im Sinne vom echten Herumjoggen und insofern doch ohnehin in Ordnung. Die Frage wäre doch gewesen, ob man _herumjoggen _im Sinne von _herumlaufen _verwendet, also ohne die typische Jogger-Bewegung.

<...>


----------



## Alemanita

< ... >
Dank an JClaudeK für Nr. 31, für die Zitate aus dem Buch. So konnte man den Begriff im Kontext lesen.

Reiht sich denn 'rumjoggen' nicht einfach ein in die Serie 'rumstehen vs. stehen', 'rumlaufen vs. laufen', 'rumsitzen vs. sitzen' usw.?


----------

